# Starting off with something small..



## brainox (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi,

im kinda new here and i've seen a lot of threads that has hot topics about home cinemas and and entertainment system. im kinda envious and would like to have one of those one day.

for my case im starting off with some much smaller / simpler or should i say much cheaper.Video Glasses / 3D Glasses are the ones which i feel like getting at the moment. also, some say they very much different and some say they're just the same. im kinda confused, i found those 2 links from somewhere around these forums too and just wondering if they are really good sources of video glasses. or if some of you know better sites, please let me know.

thanks in advance.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You don't have a entertainment system or home theater, but you want video glasses? What do you plan to use them for? :scratch:


----------



## brainox (Mar 25, 2009)

well, i have a portable dvd player. and i just thought that video glasses are more affordable than setting up a whole entertainment system.plus, no space yet..



Sonnie said:


> You don't have a entertainment system or home theater, but you want video glasses? What do you plan to use them for? :scratch:


----------

